# Hilfe! Monsterraupen?



## Meckes64 (30. Juli 2014)

Kann bitte jemand bei der Bestimmung dieser Raupen helfen.
Ich habe die Tiere heute an meinen Weidenröschen entdeckt. Sie sind ca. 6cm lang und einen halben cm dick. 
    
Hoffentlich kann man was erkennen. Ich hab mich richtig erschrocken,  weil die Viechter nur ein Auge haben...
Was wird das für ein Tier?
Danke vorab und viele Grüße


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2014)

Servus

Es dürfte sich um die Raupe des Nachtkerzenschwärmers handeln.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juli 2014)

Lieber Helmut, die Raupe ist cool und ich hab die noch nie gesehen. Hast Du einen präzieseren Link? Ich hab nur Hosentaschenheimkino.


----------



## Meckes64 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke Euch für die schnelle Antwort.  Das werden ja richtig hübsche Tiere. Schön!


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2014)

Servus Thomas

Bitte schön ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Juli 2014)

Hätte auch noch eine große anzubieten!


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Fabian,

das Bild ist zwar nicht super, aber ich würde sagen: Mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer

Gruß André


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo. 

Bei uns kam dieser Tage die Katze mauzend an und hatte das 
  
im Maul. Das Tierchen hatte locker 1,5 cm im Durchmesser und war entsprechend lang.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2014)

HI Annett,

ein Kobradackel

oder doch nur ein mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank, 

was fressen die denn so? 
Wusste leider nicht, wo die Miez ihn her hatte und habe ihn dann erst mal in die Hainbuchenhecke gesetzt.


----------



## Meckes64 (1. Aug. 2014)

Hier ist noch eine:


----------



## paulo (1. Aug. 2014)

Da kann ich mithalten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2014)

Hi Annett,

die fressen hauptsächlich an größeren Weideröschen-Arten und anderen Onagraceae. Am namensgebenden __ Wein sind sie nur sehr selten zu finden. An meinem Teich hab ich sie auch schon am __ Fieberklee fressend gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Caphalor (1. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe diese hier heute auf der Straße gefunden.
Weiß vielleicht jemand,  was das mal werden könnte-sah zumindest sehr interessant aus...


----------



## lollo (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

da kann ich auch liefern. 

Diese hier, ist mir beim Graben am Teichrand auf den Spaten gelegen, will mal ein __ Maikäfer werden.


----------



## Uwe.SH (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe zur Zeit auch in den Fuchsien, __ Weinschwärmer zirka 8 cm lang.

LG Uwe


----------



## Ulli (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Tierchen hatte ich auch schon im Garten gefunden, ca. daumendick und so 6 cm lang. Es hing an den __ Winden - eine Windenschwärmer-Raupe, sehr beeindruckend!

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
was ist das für eine Hübsche?
Hat sich genüßlich durch die Kapuziner Kresse gefressen. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2015)

Hi Käferchen,

bischen klein, aber der Färbung nach ne Raupe vom Kohlweißling

MfG Frank


----------

